# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Abengoa firma un proyecto de investigación sobre desalación en Abu Dhabi

## Jonasino

> 28 de enero de 2015
> 
>     El acuerdo se enmarca en el proyecto piloto que Abengoa está desarrollando con la compañía Masdar
> 
> 28 de enero de 2015  Abengoa (MCE: ABG.B/P SM /NASDAQ: ABGB), compañía internacional que aplica soluciones tecnológicas innovadoras para el desarrollo sostenible en los sectores de energía y medioambiente, ha firmado recientemente un acuerdo de investigación con la entidad Masdar Institute y la empresa Abu Dhabi Future Energy Company (Masdar).
> 
> El objetivo de este proyecto de investigación es optimizar la tecnología de destilación por membranas para el tratamiento de salmueras procedentes de ósmosis inversa. Se espera, de esta forma, mejorar el rendimiento y la productividad de las plantas desaladoras, así como reducir el volumen de vertido generado, mejorando la sostenibilidad medioambiental del proceso.
> 
> En este contexto, Abengoa está desarrollando actualmente un proyecto de planta piloto de desalación por ósmosis inversa en la ciudad de Ghantoot, en la frontera de Abu Dhabi con Dubái. Esta planta será capaz de producir 1.000 m3/d de agua desalada, gracias a un innovador sistema que combina ósmosis inversa y destilación por membranas.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.abengoa.es/web/es/noticia..._20150127.html

----------

